# What makes a face soap a face soap?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it the oils used - e.g. high in olive oil or some shea butter perhaps? Is it the add-ins - e.g. tea tree oil, other EO/FO combination? Something else?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

I make one I call pretty face, its designed to help fight acne.. the people that buy say it works, I can't say myself since I don't have acne.. I sell alot of it...Oils are the same as my regular recipe.. won't make a difference after sap....
I use T-tree and peppermint in it.. clays.. that help draw toxins out.. 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Barb. I have a friend who has asked me to make her a face soap - a soap that's more moisturizing than my regular GM soap. Acne isn't her problem, it's more dry/more mature skin. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you thought about making a cream soap, they are extemely gentle on the skin... and very moisturizing.. its very easy to add moisturizing ingredients after the soap has sapronified for different types of skin.. I love them on my face.. 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Funny you should say that because as soon as I posted I wondered if I should make a cream soap. So, I looked at your recipes in the sticky as a place to start. When you say that I can add moisturizing ingredients after saponification, can I add say, shea butter or maybe some lighter moisturizing oil (almond maybe - since I already have some)? Do I need to worry about it separating?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

No, you will be using it to either soften your cream soap some or stiffen it some.and you won't be adding that much.. You can also add hydrovance to it, liquid silk, glycerin. But it takes a while for your cream soap to rot and get very very nice.
Its easier to make in a crock pot..


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - I think that's on my to-do list for later this week. I'll have to do some figuring on what I want for add-ins....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> Oils are the same as my regular recipe.. won't make a difference after sap....
> 
> Barb


So Barb, are you saying that all oils are created equal because of saponification?

I've thought about this a lot today. You know more than me, by a long shot, so maybe there is something I don't understand.

For example, if you make a bar with all olive oil, it will be less cleansing than a bar made with all coconut oil. Extreme examples, but true, I would think, yes? The all-coconut would be rather harsh, while the all olive oil would be very mild.

My point? Oils used, and combinations, DO matter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope, what I am saying is if you have a good recipe just use it.. won't make a difference.. its the clays and EO's that make it work..Just about any handmade soap that is good can help acne.. by itself, you want something that cleans and does not clog pores.. Commerical products clog your pores.. 
The additives help with the acne, clay draws toxins from your skin, peppermint and T-Tree oil are natural antibiotic and natural anti fungal oils.. 
She wants a soap that is for aged skin, cream soap fits that bill because unlike bar soap, you add the moisturizers after the cook and they don't saponify.. 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh. Ok, thanks for the clarification. I misunderstood your first post. Thanks.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> But it takes a while for your cream soap to rot and get very very nice.


So is it better after it rots?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And Cindy have you ever made a 100% coconut oil bar? They are lovely! Vicki


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't understand the "after it rots" either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

The rotting process is just an aging process where the soap/which is a combo of liquid soap and bar soap, you use both hydroxides in it.. Changes texture some, some of the soaps stiffen up a little more and some soften a little more and as they age they get gentler.. 
If you make a batch of creme soap and right away you add too much liquid to it because you think its too stiff, it usually backfires on you and you do end up with separation because you added too much, where if you put in a bucket and set it aside for a month and reopen and stir you will be amazed at how nice it has gotten.. Mine made about two months ago has a texture alot like cool whip..Its light and fluffy and creamy..
I will take some pics of some of them tomorrow and post.. NO wait I have pic of one of them and will post it now


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Pink creme soap


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow I need a cream soap making for dummies, cause I definitely do not grasp this concept. :/

Sheryl (I'm a draw me a road map person..darn it.)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And Cindy have you ever made a 100% coconut oil bar? They are lovely! Vicki


Just for laundry soap, Vicki.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I make 2 soaps I *suggest* for faces...

#1 Tea Tree Oil Plus uses my regular recipe then has EO's of tea tree oil, lavender, and peppermint

#2 Avocado... this one I think feels more moisturizing... and so do the ladies who are hooked on it. I replace my safflower oil in my recipe with avocado oil.... then I add 1 fresh mashed ripe avocado about 2 heaping T ppo.... I do this one completely UNcolored and UNscented. It is always one of my top sellers... so is TTO+.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Castile is good for sensitive skin. The lactic acid in goat milk is good too. I love fancy soaps, but my skin likes plain Jane soap. I actually use water only most days, wash with soap twice a week, but use moisturizer daily. Any recipes for a good cold cream?


----------

